# Bowstring materials prior to Dacron



## 1shot1 (Oct 14, 2013)

cotton, linen, sinew..


----------



## avcase (Nov 22, 2009)

Prior to Dacron (AKA Polyester) was linen, hemp, and silk. Linen has much lower elasticity than Dacron and higher performing, but it isn't as durable. 

Alan


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

Don't forget, linen is derived from flax, so you'll often read about flax bowstrings as well, usually of Flemish Twist design, sometimes reinforced with added strands under the serving in the stress areas (assuming any serving at all).


----------

